# iPhone Browser Can't see sub-forums



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

When I use my iPhone with the iPhone style format, I can't see the sub-forums.

Is any one else not seeing these?


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Hello...

Testing my my iPhone, I can see the sub forums from the main forum listing just fine. You will not see them when inside a main forum section that also has sub forums, but only from the main forum list.

Note sure if that is what you meant, but I can see them and can access them from the forum list.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

I need to clarify.

I can't see a /threadforum inside a sub-forum.

For example, I can't see the Cutting Edge Announcements thread.

http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=119

I can access it if I have link, but I can't navigate to it.


----------



## rahchgo (Feb 2, 2007)

To put it another way, the iPhone view does not show forums that are nested two levels from the main. (sub-forum of a sub-forum). This is a problem under the Directv Cuttung Edge forum.


----------

